# Celebrating Downunder



## Warrigal (Dec 26, 2021)

As everyone is aware, Christmas falls in in Summer where I live and in spite of growing up celebrating as if we were living in Devonshire, we have over the years developed our own traditions that suit the weather.

These are a few of the photos taken at our home yesterday. I did not take any of them because I was too busy. 

For this size event we always set up tables outside the house and use the table inside for a buffet style lunch.

This is a group shot of the family minus those who live interstate.



Before all have arrived. The outside table looks tidy and nibbles are ready.


Inside table with lunch. Actually, yesterday was Boxing Day so a traditional Christmas dinner was not required. This was a bring-something-to-share event and the combinations are unpredictable.



With only one child present (first and only great grandchild) amusements were a bit unusual.
Having a ride on my mobility scooter with Mum.



Taking a dip in the "pool" with Uncle Matty


----------



## Pinky (Dec 26, 2021)

Aaah, these photos bring back fond memories for me. It looks like it was an enjoyable day for all.

My first Xmas in Oz, my friend went to the trouble of cooking a turkey - just for me .. along with a lamb roast and all that goes with it.

Thanks for posting these lovely photos .. I wish you and yours, a very Happy New Year


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 26, 2021)

Beautiful family photos, and you're building wonderful memories! Loved it!


----------



## Jace (Dec 26, 2021)

All very nice..good to see nice family gathering..thanks for sharing!


----------

